# Orion van on ebay for 200 bucks



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Chevrolet : Astro Base Standard Cargo Van 3-Door in Chevrolet | eBay Motors

Anyone know the van? Wonder what that setup looked like!


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hmmm the sub wall looks to be of questionable quality. I doubt this was a company demo vehicle. Probably just some dude that bought an orion sticker.

Also, nice feedback on that guy. 0 positive.

Tapatalk owns my productivity.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn I want that


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

That is pretty cool. Too bad all of the geat has been stripped out.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

The engine is worth $2000 my arse. That is an old old TBI 350 that came in similar year full size trucks/vans and that Astro is a 1989 vehicle. Plus look at how much dirt is on the engine. It looks like he takes that thing out in the desert behind his house.


----------

